# DMV Physicals



## judyt (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a question, for a DMV physical of an established patient including completion of form, would established patient codes (99213-99215) be appropriate.  I realize insurance will not pay for this exam, however, for documentation purposes I would like to have the appropriate code.


----------



## coder911 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello judyt - the way we bill out for DOT/DMV physicals at our clinic is this: We supply an age appropriate preventive code (99391-99397 set) with the V70.3 diagnosis. Most, if not all, insurances won't pay on this and payment responsibility gets shifted to the patient - but since this is a required physical that some patient's must receive, our docs have set the price lower than a standard physical as a courtesy. We currently run the service @ $110.00 - I feel that this is the most correct way to code, and seems like a fair price considering the circumstances.

Hope this helps.


----------

